# Need opinion on creams for a soft fruit vape



## aktorsyl (21/4/17)

Right now I've got this (amazing) soft fruit vape: (not my original recipe)

TFA Cantaloupe: 4%
TFA Mango: 4%
TFA Papaya: 4%
TFA Strawberry Ripe: 1.5%
TFA Strawberry: 2.5%

This mix has been a revelation. It's just lacking that _little _bit of creaminess. So I've been contemplating adding the following 2 ingredients (both):

TFA Sweet Cream: 1%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream: 1%

Other options:

TFA Bavarian Cream
TFA Vanilla Custard
TFA Greek Yogurt

Unfortunately I don't have any FA creams in stock.

Any thoughts?
It's a 70vg/30pg recipe so it's _almost_ there in terms of smoothness. Just needs a little push.


----------



## Huffapuff (21/4/17)

From what you have there I'd try 1-2% Bavarian Cream. The VBIC could also work if you want a thinner creamy vibe, but at 3/4%. I don't have TFA's sweet cream or vanilla custard so I can't comment on those. The Greek yoghurt would add tartness which could detract from the recipe. 

Best option would be FA Fresh Cream at 1-2% with maybe 1% FA Vienna Cream. I definitely recommend getting these two at some point. 

Another idea could be a marshmallow at 1-2% to add a bit of volume and sweetness, but there'd be no cream then.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/4/17)

Vurve's smoothie base as follows - it can be used to turn just about anything into a smoothie:

VBIC: 1.5%
FA Fresh Cream: 0.5%

You need FA Fresh cream in your arsenal...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/4/17)

+1 on the FA Fresh Cream, everybody needs this in their DIY stash. 

In the meantime the TFA Bavarian Cream would be my top pick of the concentrates available.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (21/4/17)

+1 on the Cream Fresh. I'd also add Cap Vanilla Whipped into the fray. Of the creams you have, I'd go Bav or VBIC.


----------



## aktorsyl (21/4/17)

Thanks guys. Ordered some Fresh Cream from FA now (among other things).
For now, I'll add the following to the original recipe:

Bavarian Cream: 2%
+ Vanilla BIC: 1%


----------



## RichJB (21/4/17)

Creams are for DIYers as shoes are to Imelda Marcos. There is a new rule in vaping that Significant Others are no longer allowed to question your expenditure - as long as you have a Cream in your vapemail. Thus:

"MORE vapemail? That's it, I'm leaving you and taking the kids with me."
"But honey, it's FW Bavarian Cream! Chrisdvr1 uses it!!"
"What? How could I have been such a fool? I'm sorry, this was totally my fault. I feel ashamed, can you ever forgive me? I will make it up to you, starting with bringing you a beer and your favourite snack while you mix."
"Alright, but don't ever question my judgment again. We will speak no more of this."
"I love you, FW pumpkin."
"I love you, TFA honey bunny."
"WHAT?!? TFA HONEY?? I've NEVER been so insulted! That's it, I'm leaving you and taking the kids!!"

You know how it goes.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Yiannaki (21/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Right now I've got this (amazing) soft fruit vape: (not my original recipe)
> 
> TFA Cantaloupe: 4%
> TFA Mango: 4%
> ...



FA Fresh cream will add a creamy texture to the vape without adding in a cream flavour. 

Out of the available options, I would be inclined to go for the greek yoghurt (but maybe because im greek, that makes me biased)

I would go for the FC at 0.5- 1% alongside the yoghurt at 2%

Try get hold of CAP Sweet cream and sub the greek yoghurt for that at 1% but keep the Fresh cream.


----------



## aktorsyl (21/4/17)

RichJB said:


> Creams are for DIYers as shoes are to Imelda Marcos. There is a new rule in vaping that Significant Others are no longer allowed to question your expenditure - as long as you have a Cream in your vapemail. Thus:
> 
> "MORE vapemail? That's it, I'm leaving you and taking the kids with me."
> "But honey, it's FW Bavarian Cream! Chrisdvr1 uses it!!"
> ...


Lol 
And now I can't get the Pulp Fiction theme song out of my head.


----------



## aktorsyl (21/4/17)

Vienna Cream and Cream Fresh on order, delivery on Monday if all goes well. Will wait till then before I start modifying this recipe. Thanks for the input, guys!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (21/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Vienna Cream and Cream Fresh on order, delivery on Monday if all goes well. Will wait till then before I start modifying this recipe. Thanks for the input, guys!


I have been struggling with the same issue so thanks for asking!

Regards


----------



## aktorsyl (22/4/17)

So just to give you an idea.
Old recipe:







New recipe (will mix on Monday):






As you can see:
Cream Fresh: 1.5%
Vienna Cream: 1%

Think that might be enough?


----------



## RichJB (23/4/17)

That should be ample, especially as you just wanted a hint of creaminess.


----------



## zandernwn (26/4/17)

My go to creamy for fruits are vanilla whipped and vanilla swirl. mainly because they are pretty good off the shake. they get better with time but I am impatient and avoid steeping if I can.

I use a combination of swirl and whipped (2:1) with melons and tropicals (strawberries too) it has an inherent bubblegum note at the tail that works so well with with melons (they too have the note). It's light and doesn't mute fruit like heavier creams.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (26/4/17)

zandernwn said:


> My go to creamy for fruits are vanilla whipped and vanilla swirl. mainly because they are pretty good off the shale they get better with time but I am impatient and avoid steeping if I can.
> 
> I use a combination of swirl and whipped (2:1) with melons and tropicals (strawberries too) it has an inherent bubblegum note at the tail that works so well with with melons (they too have the note). It's light and doesn't mute fruit like heavier creams.


Great idea. Do you use TPA Smooth at all?


----------



## zandernwn (26/4/17)

only when it is really called for in a recipe. I really only have two or so recipes out of about a 100 where I use it. it has a tendency to mute subtle flavours in fruits.


----------

